# Then & Now of All My Shelled Kids- EXTREMELY PIC HEAVY 31 PICS



## pdrobber (Oct 4, 2011)

So let's start with my Russians...not too much difference on their part, just some growth after spending a summer outside in a kiddie pool dirt filled covered enclosure...
*BEFORE of my first tort Tori, more found HERE*








*And NOW*








*pics of my girls in early spring, before the male came along, note the dandelion surplus*










*some of all my Russians together, basically any new looking growth was from this summer. you can look back at my past threads to see them before, pics of my Russian girls from a few months ago*













*Now onto the Redfoot girl, Mars, some pics from back then...IN THIS THREAD*








*early spring*










*AND NOW!*













*AND LAST but not least...Mike, the sully I took in 8 or 9 months ago from a horrible situation, more on that ,HERE some pics from then...*












*Some pics from early spring before living outside*




















*AND NOW after a summer of living outside as he should after being cooped up in a rabbit pellet dusty dry tank for 5+ years being fed romaine lettuce only...*























*sorry so many links and pics, but I want to tell the full story. please share your thoughts and let me know how I'm doing...I love them so much!!! ENJOY! *


----------



## terryo (Oct 4, 2011)

They are looking wonderful Peter, especially the new growth on the Sulcata. Happy and healthy!


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Oct 4, 2011)

OMG i have been waiting for these Great Pics! They are such cuties and they look very well taken care of! Big fan of the sully eating pics  glad he is getting proper care and now a proper diet!I see the pretty new growth developing on him very nice!


----------



## ewam (Oct 4, 2011)

*RE: Then & Now of All My Shelled Kids- EXTREMELY PIC HEAVY 31 PICS*

Does that sulcata have mbd or is that just really bad pyramiding.


----------



## bobbymoore (Oct 4, 2011)

they look great!


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Oct 4, 2011)

*RE: Then & Now of All My Shelled Kids- EXTREMELY PIC HEAVY 31 PICS*



ewam said:


> Does that sulcata have mbd or is that just really bad pyramiding.




Looks like really bad pyramiding to me but im not nearly a expert lol


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 4, 2011)

Great pics and follow ups ..... very interesting " band" that developed once the sullie was outside .... Looks great! ..... 
Keep up the good work and enjoy them critters! 


JD~


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 4, 2011)

Lookin' good, Pete!!


----------



## l0velesly (Oct 4, 2011)

Very nice tortoises! Great growths.


----------



## evlinLoutries (Oct 5, 2011)

good job..


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Mike (the sulcata) has some bad pyramiding because of previous care conditions. New growth is coming in a bit more smooth and he receives calcium and is exposed to average amounts of UV (living outside and now with MVB most of the day)


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 5, 2011)

They all look wonderful!! Of course Mike steals my heart!! Great save!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## DesertGrandma (Oct 5, 2011)

Great looking torts. They are lucky to have you caring for them.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 5, 2011)

Looking good 
Mike is looking very good,
will his pyramiding even out over time? or will he always be that pyramided?

(It's a question i've wanted to ask for a while. 
It's just one of those things that has been rattling about. I'm really interested in pyramiding (cause and prevention and all that) but can't find out whether it's possible to make a pyramided tort less pyramided or just keep them as they are but happier and healthier)


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 5, 2011)

the pyramiding that is there will remain. new growth will come in more smoothly with the right care (hopefully) and as there is more new smooth growth the old pyramiding will just be like bumps on top of the wide smooth scutes. 

to reference a picture, here's a post by Maggie showing Bob... http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-pyramiding--13106#axzz1ZwbIEGro


----------



## jeffbens0n (Oct 5, 2011)

Great pics peter...It looked like your sulcata was bigger in the first few pics until I saw your hand with him. He must be somewhat stunted from living in that tank...looks very happy now though!!


----------



## Malorey (Oct 6, 2011)

Really enjoyed all of your pictures!  They are all such good looking Tortoise!


----------



## lester2011 (Oct 7, 2011)

*RE: Then & Now of All My Shelled Kids- EXTREMELY PIC HEAVY 31 PICS*

They are all so awesome looking. I never knew how cool they were till I got one.


----------

